# Flounder Gigging and Duck Hunting - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/21/2017*
I ran a duck hunt this morning and a flounder gigging trip this evening, trying to get customers trips in before very high winds forecasted for Sunday.

This mornings duck hunt was decent, with 2 of my 3 hunters on their first duck hunt. Redheads and pintails decoyed very well with patchy fog and SW wind at 10-15mph. We ended with a 8 redhead limit, 6 pintail (2 cripples were not recovered) and 1 coot that got caught in the crossfire.

Only one more week of duck hunting left, call me ASAP if you want to get in a hunt on the last few days of action...

Flounder gigging remains good, and tonight was no exception. We had fast action just after dark, which made for great fun for the kids onboard tonight. We ended just shy of a limit with 17 fish by 9:15pm, calling the trip short due to sudden high winds from the west due to the approaching cold front. Flounder gigging should remain good through spring and summer, as some larger spawning fish will be returning in the coming weeks.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*January: 23-27, 30, 31
February: 1, 3-16, 18, 25-28

*Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

